# $1000 multitasking/gaming pc



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

hardware

part price model
CPU $190 intel quad q6600
mobo	$220 xfx 780i
gfx $200 xfx 9800gtx+ 512mb
ram $74 CORSAIR 4GB DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800
hdd $85 Western Digital Caviar 640gb 7200rpm
psu $120 CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W
case $75 RAIDMAX SMILODON Extreme Black 
heatsink$32 ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro
grease	TBD Arctic silver 5

everything from newegg except arctic silver 5

1. Is the quad q6600 better or the duo e8500?(same price)
2. Are there any better and cheaper heatsink, case, and psu?
3. Would the nforce 750i be better? I don't see any advantage the nforce 780i has.
4. Am I missing any parts? i already have a cd/dvd drive, monitor, mouse, keyboard, and OS cd.
5. Would setting the swap or virtual memory in a ssd be smart? i'll be getting a ssd later anyway
6. What is the size of an uncompressed 1080p video from a blu-ray disk?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W $83 AR

http://www.buy.com/prod/corsair-tx-...x-cmpsu-750tx-atx12v/q/loc/101/206178325.html


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

CORSAIR 4GB DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 $60 AR


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...lickDeals-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16820145184


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?p=FAN-AC7PRO&c=fr&src=DC&sid=u40053t891241f9fp0c0s1056


----------



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

i dont really care about buying from different stores; this configuration is not final so i got everything at newegg for simplicity


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You could save $100-$200, maybe even more.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

And get the dual core CPU. There are only a handful of games that know how to ulitilize quadcores.


----------



## joshvette001 (Sep 20, 2008)

tosh you always ******* rape prices down lol I swear man should have asked you to look for the parts I wanted your hella good at it lmfao


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

joshvette001 said:


> tosh you always ******* rape prices down lol I swear man should have asked you to look for the parts I wanted your hella good at it lmfao


LOL...Thanks. If you want to find good prices on products, you should "frequently" visit this website: www.slickdeals.net

Last year, they was a special where I got a 6.3 MP Kodak digital camera and a CX8400 Canon Multifunction Printer (retail price for both was $280), but I managed to get them for only $17.81 after taxes and rebates.


----------



## joshvette001 (Sep 20, 2008)

That upsets me Tosh lol It truly does  Meh im upset with my laptop anyways ****ty performance for the hardware it has in it lol running 4 gigs of ram and a dual core processor at 3.12 mhz and has 6 meg cache beleive its a wolfdale core and the thing lags opening anything in vista lmfao Dell xps ftl


----------



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

about the dual core vs quad: i'll be getting this computer in the future
when do you think games will start supporting quadcore processors?

if i could save more than $100, which part should i upgrade?
maybe i should get a water cooling system so i can OC more


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

I saw that it was 11 Gig for a 1080p movie. Depends, I imagine, on what extras you want left on there.

I will second that Dual Core advice. I think it's going to be awhile yet for software to catch up to Quad core (unless you are doing 3D design, Cad work which they are already optimized for Quad Core).

I've also heard that the 780i's are quite buggy right now.

Are you going 64 bit? 32 bit OS's are only going to recognize 3 GB of memory and 2 is just fine for games.

GTX 260 is less than a $100 more than the 9800 GTX+. Put that savings to work.

Pauldo


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Man, not quick enough.

Those intel dual cores are oc'ing really nicely and most people are able to do quite a bit with stock HSF. Water cooling might be overkill.

Pauldo


----------



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

would quad be an advantage in video editing/rendering?

btw, do you mean 110 gb for a 1080p, cus blu ray disks are already 25 gb

how about EVGA 132-YW-E179-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 790i SLI FTW ATX Intel Motherboard

i'll be adding sli later so intel boards won't work


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Only "if" the software knows how to utilize the quadcores. Otherwise, it might only use two of them.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

4GB Crucial DDR2 PC6400 $30 AR FS Frys.com
http://shop2.frys.com/product/5530560


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3.13ghz $149.99 + s/h 
http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=933201


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

brokencomputer said:


> would quad be an advantage in video editing/rendering?
> 
> btw, do you mean 110 gb for a 1080p, cus blu ray disks are already 25 gb
> 
> ...


Only if your idea of good gaming is troubleshooting the PC.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

That's what I meant about all the extras. Although I got that number by clicking on the first link that came up, it appears that might be a tad low. I was in a hurry and it made some sense since a normal dvd is 2-3 GB stripped, roughly 7 GB with all the extras. Sorry about that.

I went back to avsforum, which is incredible when it comes to home theater stuff, and you should probably bank on 15 - 20 GB per movie without all the extras. If you just want to rip an iso than easily double that. They were talking about 20-30 movies per 1TB. One guy was even talking about putting in his second 10TB server! 10 Terrabytes. Wow.

Pauldo


----------



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> Only if your idea of good gaming is troubleshooting the PC.


huh, what do you mean


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Those are troublesome boards very picky and difficult to get working properly if ever.


----------



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

i've heard that the 780i has many problems, but what about the 790i

90% of people who bought it from newegg gave it a 5

Pauldo: what do you mean by extras
my original question:


brokencomputer said:


> hardware
> 6. What is the size of an uncompressed 1080p video from a blu-ray disk?


i mean how many times larger is a uncompressed video than the ripped files


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Putting it simply, when you rip a DVD you have a choice between taking the whole dvd as it is on the disc and putting it into one file (i.e. iso) or separating it out into various files. 

Many of those various files are things like extra language files and all of the extra DVD stuff that comes with DVD's (previews, games, directors cuts, commentary, new short films, etc., etc., etc.).

If you want to preserve the original feel of the DVD and all of its bonus features than you are probably looking at 30 to 40 GB per DVD Title, sometimes more. From what I gather the second disc in many 2 Disc DVD compilations isn't anywhere near as large as the first disc, usually in SD format, so you wouldn't need to worry about using 50 GB for a two disc set.

If you are concerned about disc space, than you can filter out all of those 'extra' components of the DVD and just save the main video file. This is where you can get the file down to around 15 GB per DVD. Some movies might even go as low as 11 GB but I saw a lot of info talking about how just the uncompressed audio takes up most of the Blu Ray DVD space, so 15-20 GB is probably a more accurate number.

Pauldo


----------



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

okay, so i figured out than after ripping a 2hr 1080p video and converting in to uncompressed avi, the final size is like 1.2 TB  w/o any audio


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry, now I get what you were asking. Maybe.

Why in the world would you want to convert to uncompressed avi?

Just curious.

Pauldo


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been searching through Google and I still can't find out why anyone would want to convert a DVD, of any kind, to uncompressed avi and it has me really curious.

If you're still around brokencomputer, could you let me know why you were wanting to convert Blu Ray dvds to uncompressed avi?

Thanks 

Pauldo


----------

